# New ducks



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I swear I can't leave Farm stores lately without buying new birds! I bought two Khaki Campbell ducks today- my first time owning ducks. I have no idea what I'm doing. Lol

Any tips or advice?








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

LOL!! I have 10 of them here in the kitchen right next to me. Are they females? You'll get eggs in 4 or 5 months. They are excellent for baking and very alkaline, which is good for your body. Most disease cannot grow in an alkaline environment...so eat up!! 

Ducks are really messy, so be patient with them. They poop all over everything, get their water dirty within minutes and eat like horses! But they are precious. 

The little ones should be under a heat lamp, a 100 watt about 15 or 18 inches away, 95 degrees at the bottom of the brooder. 

They can drown at this age, so just give them about 1/4 inch of water at a time. Don't let them run out of water, though. They need it to eat and can choke if they don't have water.

They will sing and dance in the water when they are old enough to have a shallow pool in their brooder. Give them a few days, then put about an inch of water in a bowl and watch them play. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I got the same kind of ducks last year. I got five of them. All I have to say is wait to let them outside no matter how warm it is. And if you do, make sure it's fenced in with a top on it. Until they are bigger, and can (somewhat, not really) fly away, they are easy picks to a hawk or eagle. I made that mistake and set the 5 ducklings out at about 2 months old or so and I went back out an hour later and had 4. The next week I did the same thing but had them in a small fence with a top over most of it and I turned my back for less than 10 minutes and there were three. Let's just say that I kept them inside until they were basically walking up my basement steps. Now I have two males and one female. Good luck and just watch out. They are a joy to have!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks!!! They are in a brooder, I was wondering when they are supposed to come out. I have no idea what sex they are- Tractor Supply Co does straight run. I'm thinking I have one of each, they seem to look different than each other. We shall see I suppose! I have wanted ducks FOREVER and finally talked hubby into these cuties today.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> I got the same kind of ducks last year. I got five of them. All I have to say is wait to let them outside no matter how warm it is. And if you do, make sure it's fenced in with a top on it. Until they are bigger, and can (somewhat, not really) fly away, they are easy picks to a hawk or eagle. I made that mistake and set the 5 ducklings out at about 2 months old or so and I went back out an hour later and had 4. The next week I did the same thing but had them in a small fence with a top over most of it and I turned my back for less than 10 minutes and there were three. Let's just say that I kept them inside until they were basically walking up my basement steps. Now I have two males and one female. Good luck and just watch out. They are a joy to have!


Yikes!! I'll definitely keep an eye on them! Are they friendly ducks? These little ones I got are so sweet I'm hoping they stay personable!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine aren't generally friendly. Handle them as much as possible. Mine are friendlier than my last ducks but nothing that wants petted. I would say you won't know until the drake's tails curl. The females don't. I generally see that before a color change. My males are much darker than the female. And turned out twice the size. Good luck keeping them clean! They make themselves a chore!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If they are small enough to imprint on you then you will be mama for their lifetime. My daughter's rouen male imprinted on her and she was always mama til the day he died. He generally tried to hump my foot but she was mama


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww...enjoy! yes they are messy but lots of fun and full of character! I hatched out ducks in an incubator 6 years ago and still have 3. Plus I am keeping my sister's pekin duck for the winter. They all live in the chicken coop with the chickens. They love the rain and puddles, and I have a kiddie pool for them to swim and bathe in when the weather is nice. Have fun!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I am not sure how old these are, but one is darker than the other so I'm hoping its one of each. They liked hanging out with my husband and me today- they looked like they were listening to every word we said it was really adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe...I try to avoid going to the feed store during "chick days" I'm getting good at LOOKING and not buying tho! I love ducks. They are so cool. But they are soooooo messy!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Our spoiled babies- we just adore them!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Blondeadept (Mar 5, 2014)

I did the same thing the other day, darn tractor supply chick days lol 








-Kari-
One American nubian doe,one purebred lamancha doe, one boer buck. And right now two bucklings from the nubian and a buckling and doeling from the lamancha. 
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Blondeadept said:


> I did the same thing the other day, darn tractor supply chick days lol
> View attachment 61582
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh!!! So cute! My hubby and said I'm not allowed back to TS until chick days is over. Haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

